

Willy Wonka-style elevator uses magnets to move sideways - vishakad
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/industry/11259561/Willy-Wonka-style-elevator-uses-magnets-to-move-sideways.html

======
dalke
It's a paternoster! Only with magnets instead of cables.

